# Sockeye and Coho Lox Is Looking Good So Far



## gooden123 (Aug 9, 2017)

Followed BBally and SmokingAl's process. 48 hours dry cure with DQ Pink Salt (6.25% sodium nitrate), 36 hours drying in the fridge (cut this to 29 hours do to poor planning time/work wise) and this is after 4 hours smoke (alder wood chips) at 66-71 degrees (internal temp of fish never got above 71 either). 2 more days in the reefer then I can slice, vac seal and freeze. I'll try it too although this is wild caught, fresh, never frozen so I hear I'm supposed to freeze it for a while before consuming but I'll give it an official test before anyone else touches it. 













20170808_231324.jpg



__ gooden123
__ Aug 9, 2017


----------



## gooden123 (Aug 9, 2017)

20170808_193210.jpg



__ gooden123
__ Aug 9, 2017


----------



## tallbm (Aug 9, 2017)

wow I'm jealous of all all that lox.  I won't be able to do lox again until about Dec - Feb.  It just doesn't get cold enough here TX to cold smoke lox outside those months.

I look forward to seeing the finished product :)


----------



## gooden123 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks Tex! I'm jealous that you live in Texas and I'm stuck in South NJ ha. Hey I smoked cheese for 3 hours in my homemade shanty 3 times when it was in the mid 80's. Never got above 71 and stayed around 68 for the most part with 2 bags of ice (one above one below).













20170809_133701.jpg



__ gooden123
__ Aug 9, 2017


----------



## tallbm (Aug 9, 2017)

Gooden123 said:


> Thanks Tex! I'm jealous that you live in Texas and I'm stuck in South NJ ha. Hey I smoked cheese for 3 hours in my homemade shanty 3 times when it was in the mid 80's. Never got above 71 and stayed around 68 for the most part with 2 bags of ice (one above one below).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cool contraption.

I did 9 months worth of work in Basking Ridge NJ in 2006 or so I've had a little experience in NJ :)

We are going to be mid to high 90's all this week and I think the heat index shouldn't get over 105F.  No cold smoking anything unless I build a cold smoking cooler contraption lol

I'll be ready though for some more lox smoking later this year :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2017)

The lox looks fantastic!

Can't wait to see how it tastes!

Al


----------



## gooden123 (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you Al! All thanks to you and BBally actually. I can't appreciate you enough for your replys to my questions and the encouragement. I will let you know tonight how it tastes. I'm not afraid of botchalism besides I don't have a freezer that goes to -10.


----------



## gooden123 (Aug 10, 2017)

..and TallBM Basking Ridge and all of North Jersey should be a different state than South West Bayside, NJ. All flat, farm land and hicks down here (including me lol)


----------

